# Mosquito Lagoon Gators



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice Gators. Seems to be the hottest thing biting at this time. Head back towards the river with chunk mullet if you really want to hammer the big ones .


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. [smiley=cool2.gif] I've been amazed by the amount of big trout we've been seeing and catching, I get more of a charge catching them than I do reds.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Those are really nice fish. I have been seeing some really large trout over the past couple years. I always see them on the edges of the potholes. 99% of the time I watch them swim away before I can get a cast on them.

I managed my largest one ever a couple weeks ago in the north part of the lagoon. I casted to a redfish tail and ended up with a 32 inch pig of a trout.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Those are really nice fish. I have been seeing some really large trout over the past couple years. I always see them on the edges of the potholes. 99% of the time I watch them swim away before I can get a cast on them.
> 
> I managed my largest one ever a couple weeks ago in the north part of the lagoon. I casted to a redfish tail and ended up with a 32 inch pig of a trout.


Yeah, that's what I've been seeing as well, lots of BIG trout but we've actually been being able to get some casts at them before they take off. I had one on a couiple weeks ago that dwarfed this fish but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice gators!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Really nice fish. Were there any reds in the area?

My wife is itching to go up to that area (Indian River, Mosquito Lagoon) and spend a couple days fishing. I have never been in that area myself. Is there an ramp that you would recommend near to lodging?


----------

